# Le Gant With Esa Movement



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Just thought I'd post this new arrival as I haven't seen one on the forum and Paul's excellent Electric Watches site lists this brand as using Seiko movements whereas this model has an ESA 9158.

LeGant is the 'own brand' for Montgomery Ward, a former American department store chain so don't know who would have actually put the watch together.

Fortunately I got this one working reliably with very little effort so have an ESA movement watch to add to my small collection of Electrics/Electronics.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice one Robin. :thumbsup:

Stellaris (Sears, Roebuck & Co.) watches also came with either the Seiko movement or ESA Dynotrons.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s my Le Gant world timer with dynatron movement.


----------

